# expat wannabe to alberta



## ikgibran (Mar 30, 2012)

hi everyone, finally i signed myself up on this forum. been looking for advices and perspectives from this forum for years, yet feeling to be a part of it just now! 

i am from Indonesia and recently just got back from Saudi Arabia. i worked there for a year and i did not like it. then this opportunity came up: working in Canada.

the job i am applying is not big or considered cool. i am applying for a fast food restaurant helper.  though i don't mind. i like to travel and live in any new countries possible. though will never think of going back to Saudi that's for sure.

so, just wanted to make as many friends as possible. i am in my early 23. still processing the visa though. hope it will go as smooth as baby's cheeks. 

i will be placed in Alberta if everything goes as planned. either in Edmonton or in Calgary, I am not sure. i was kinda worried about how to find a cheap apartment. there are chances that i would be sharing it with more than two friends because i am not sure if my salary could provide ones other expats would choose.  i mean i am from a third war country, working in a minimum wage level. 

anyway, just found out that cigarettes are extremely expensive there. hopefully i can stand it. what's to lose for helping myself a bit healthy. 

if there are any other Canadian expat wannabes out there still waiting for their visas to be issued, i pray you all the best. 

have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I find it highly unlikely that you can come to Canada and work in a fast food restaurant.
Have you applied for a visa and does the restaurant have a LMO authorization to hire you?


----------



## ikgibran (Mar 30, 2012)

yes sir, they have been opening for positions in Jakarta since January. i am the second group to process, the first group is just waiting to fly.  well i am hoping for more lucks then if it is impossible to work in Canada even only as a restaurant helper.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ikgibran said:


> yes sir, they have been opening for positions in Jakarta since January. i am the second group to process, the first group is just waiting to fly.  well i am hoping for more lucks then if it is impossible to work in Canada even only as a restaurant helper.


What is the name of this restaurant?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

hey buddy.

You would not happen to be paying money to an "immigration lawer" or "immigration agency" would you?

If you are cease payments instantly, we can discuss options on here... but it sounds like you are getting scammed


----------



## ikgibran (Mar 30, 2012)

belcher said:


> hey buddy.
> 
> You would not happen to be paying money to an "immigration lawer" or "immigration agency" would you?
> 
> If you are cease payments instantly, we can discuss options on here... but it sounds like you are getting scammed



I happened to befriend with Paris Hilton, so I am afraid, her signature only is enough. Even to get me inside the borders of North Korea. Enough about how could I get the lmo and all. Does anyone care to tell me what edmonton/calgary looks like?


----------



## ikgibran (Mar 30, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> What is the name of this restaurant?




There's a manpower agency there providing this service to get some workers from Indonesia for KFC, Taco Bell, McD, etc. I understand why it surprises you, even the officer in canadian embassy 
Was surprised on how we possibly could get the lmos. D ain't Jesus so kind?  happy easter.


----------

